# The "Bacon" Fixation Nation



## jc-hunter

I am not picking on anyone specifically, but , there are always responses in food posts about "bacon". Yes it tastes good, but it is a fatty meat. Like hamburger (fat added), sausage, pepperoni, etc. The way commercial meats are raised today, chemicals such as antibiotics and growth hormones are given to the animals,( pork and beef.) The fat stores 20X the chemicals as the meat does. So when we consume meats like this, we are getting 20x the cancer causing chemicals as when we eat the lean cuts of meat. The most common cancer men get is prostate cancer. Fatty meats are the #1 cause of prostate cancer. 60% of all American males will get some form of cancer in their lifetime. And 80% of all cancers are caused by our diet. Think about that number. "Do you feel lucky? Well do ya punk?"( I just had to throw that in. I really like Clint). Is there any wonder that 60% of all American males are getting cancer? With all the fatty meats we eat? I have had prostate cancer and God blessed me with a good outcome. But in the process I took a lot of time to read up on the latest knowledge on the subject. You couldnt make me eat bacon, or other fatty meats. I now look at it as poison, so it is easy to not eat. I had cancer once and would really like to avoid a second round. Please consider these words and dont ever think for a minute that it cant happen to you. Murphy's Law always seems to prevail.


----------



## wesley762

Bacon is just like any other vise in life, we all know it's not good for us but we do it anyways. I mean honestly in this day in age all most everything you run accross in this modern world if you think about it is going to give you cancer. Hell sitting in front of this PC typing this is a risk all in it's self...........

The only way to avoid the risks would to be a crawl under a rock and never come out but that in it self is just as bad as death. Live life and enjoy your bacon


----------



## Verteidiger

A friend of mine used to say "I would rather eat what I want to eat and die at 80 than eat like a baby and live to 85. Because those five extra years after 80 probably are not going to be worth eating a restricted diet."

I used to say I would ask him how he felt about that rather fatalistic approach once he hit 80....

My view is everything in moderation. We eat bacon on the weekend for breakfast, and have Italian sausage lasagna and smoked sausage jambalaya a couple times a month. But I have cut back on red meat a lot. 

Right now I just put two chickens (split in half) and a rack of pork spare ribs on the grill, cooking low and slow for BBQ. Grilling sheds most of the fat off the meat and makes the meat taste great, but I also trim any excess fat off first. Why take unnecessary chances with your good health?


----------



## Fuzzee

> A friend of mine used to say "I would rather eat what I want to eat and die at 80 than eat like a baby and live to 85. Because those five extra years after 80 probably are not going to be worth eating a restricted diet."


That sums me up in part and I've said something like it myself many a time. I love bacon too. This thread makes me want some. I was at work today watching an old man who had to be in his 80's try and walk down a ramp to the parking lot. His wife went to get the car and he with his cane achingly hobbled down the ramp hanging onto the railing for dear life. I'm sorry I just don't want to live like that. Maybe it's because I'm bigger and stronger than most people and just can't imagine life otherwise. I hate being sick or hurt. I hate the thought of being weak or needing to rely on others. I honestly would rather die young in a quick moment whether in a firefight over something worth it or of a massive heart attack living my life the way I want it till the time comes. I'd rather go down in a ball of flames than die a weak old man. It's my life, my choice and I don't give a damn who tries and tells me different.


----------



## Smitty901

Serve up the Bacon...I will do 50 more push ups I run another mile but serve it up


----------



## jc-hunter

The "eat what you want " and live to 80 or eat better and live to 85, just doesnt cut the mustard. Its more like, " eat what you want " and live to 60, or eat better and live to 85. Hospitals are full of cancer patients in their 50's and 60's. But go ahead and act real tough and be bullet proof. Your attitude will change right about the day of your needle biopsy.


----------



## tango

The three most important ingredients in any recipe are, bacon, bacon, and bacon---


----------



## HuntingHawk

There is nothing wrong with bacon. But like ALL commercial meats, too many chemicals added for growth. Antibiotics included. So if you grow your own you know what its fed & is healthier. Just try to stay away from any monsanto seed feed. That goes for any livestock.


----------



## Lucky Jim

jc-hunter said:


> ...You couldnt make me eat bacon, or other fatty meats. I now look at it as poison..


I eat bacon and meat regularly because my body is telling me it wants it, and it's never good to ignore your body..
For example our Jewish friends don't eat bacon and there's a higher incidence of Crohn's Disease (inflammation of the gut) among the Jewish population.
As for vegetarian food, Linda McCartney, Davy Jones, Maurice Gibb, Robin Gibb and Donna Summer were all veggies who died young. (The Gibbs both developed colorectal cancer) and now Angelina Jolie has ditched her vegan diet because she's fed up of being ill.
Fat has had a bad press, yet explorers doing long treks crave it such as the Burke and Wills expedition across Australia, all but one of whom who starved to death on a sparse grain and fish diet. "I dream of having great slabs of fat to eat" wrote one in his diary.
And polar trekker Mike Stroud said "We devoured great gobs of melted butter with relish".

PS- if people are concerned about what they put into their body, they could start by cutting out smoking and boozing, i've never done either of them.
"You're not a man if you don't drink and smoke" my hard-drinking hard-smoking brother in law once said half-jokingly to me. He died aged 65 riddled with cancer ago but I'm still going strong and have passed the 65 mark..


----------



## Fuzzee

This thread needs more bacon pics.


----------



## wesley762

Just saying.....


----------



## PaulS

I like bacon but I don't eat a lot of it. It is the most expensive meat I buy.
I like fish - I mean I LIKE fish. Poached or grilled salmon, cod, or tapilia. Trout is great and even the lowly catfish are great to eat.
I enjoy chicken, beef, pork and the wild variations of each.

I eat a moderate diet with more vegies and fruit than meats and starches but I try to keep it balanced. That, I believe, is the key - balance. We are omnivoirs and we need a variety in our diet. We also need to be aware of our "native" diet. what did our ancestors eat 5 or 6 generations ago? Your gut is filled with microbes that rely on those foods to keep you healthy. You also need to be active - physically and mentally. Set goals and meet them - keep a bit of success in your life and keep progressing.

Shed any guilt or self loathing from your mind - it is as important to good health as any other part. 

Life should include spirituality (whatever that means to you), physical work, mental and emotional wellness.


----------



## Fuzzee

This small meat shop in my old town used to do brown sugar and honey soaked bacon. Thick, premium slices too. I still have day dreams about it when I'm hungry sometimes.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I was once chased across a field by a herd of cows (I thought they were supposed to be gentle creatures) and had to climb on the roof of a hut til they'd gone.
Now whenever i sink my teeth into a beefburger I think "It's payback time!"


----------



## Smitty901

When wife puts on a pan of Good smoked bacon and and a pot of coffee you are compelled to get out of bed.


----------



## Inor

If your concern is what chemicals are in the bacon and sausage, then make your own. It tastes better and at least making sausage is fun to do.

Maple Ham & Bacon Cure, 2 Lbs.


----------



## PaulS

Um, isn't there a recipe for the curing spices available? what is the difference between buying the bacon and buying the chemicals used to make the bacon?

I'm one of those people that actually prepares his own food - with ingredients that I can pronounce and understand......

I had a chemistry set (I think I still have some of it) anyway, I had one once and there are a lot of those same chemicals in our food - and their lables had cautions on them!


I thought I would add Martha Stewart's recipe but I would not recommend it - look-up "curing salts" and find out what it includes.

Ingredients
5 tbsps kosher salt (diamond crystal) 
2 tbsps granulated sugar
3/4 tsp curing salt
27 1/2 lbs pork belly (slab fresh, whole belly slab) 
9 sheets feet (18 inch, aluminum foil) 
5 cups apple (wood or hickory smoking chips)


----------



## Inor

The #1 "pink salt" is either sodium nitrite or saltpeter (the old school way to do it). They color it pink so you do not mix it up with table salt. It is used to for curing bacon and sausage that is cooked. The #2 "salt" is the dangerous stuff if you overdo it. It is used to curing meats that are fermented rather than cooked.

The University of Minnesota came out with a study a few years ago bemoaning how dangerous sodium nitrite is, but if you do the math, you find out that you would have to use about a tablespoon of the stuff per pound of meat for it to be fatal and using that much, you could not stand to eat it anyway.


----------



## PaulS

The problem is that when you heat it (either of them) they produce oxides that become oxidizers in the digestive tract.

Prolonged exposure to heated nitrites and nitrates causes cancer. You can prevent it by flooding your system with anti-oxidants but it is a bad way to process meat. 
There are other ways to cure meat.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Just like most things, I believe in "anything in moderation". I don't eat bacon everyday (mostly because I couldn't afford it!), but it is a nice treat every once in a while.


----------



## Inor

PaulS said:


> The problem is that when you heat it (either of them) they produce oxides that become oxidizers in the digestive tract.
> 
> Prolonged exposure to heated nitrites and nitrates causes cancer. You can prevent it by flooding your system with anti-oxidants but it is a bad way to process meat.
> There are other ways to cure meat.


Please expand. I am ALWAYS interested in learning new things. I learned the "old way" because that is proven and that is what I do. But I would love to know new and better ways to do stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## retired guard

We are guaranteed we will not get out of this alive. Most of us do not want to exit early. Eat well (including bacon). Get off your butt and move and work. Enjoy life we don't know when it ends. I for one will not try to tempt God.


----------



## PaulS

Inor,
I am working on a recipe that uses natural smoking following the use of "brine curing" (salt, water, and vinegar) to make bacon. (I am working on this for my son who believes that "anything is better with bacon") Once I get the recipe right I will share it but it has to be good bacon first.

btw: processed bacon uses "liquid smoke" and the nitrates and nitrites because it is quicker, not better.


----------



## TMCertified

I disagree that it is just bacon and that burning fat off is good or eating meet is good. All meat and I mean all meat (animal products) has cholesterol in it. Which your body makes all the cholesterol it needs and the extra that is consumed through meat goes towards clogging your arteries. Lean or not, eating meat is not good for you. Can you do it? Yes. Should you? No.


----------



## TMCertified

Then when can get into animal protein versus plant protein. All this before even touch the processesing that most meat goes through. There really is no debate.


----------



## Smitty901

Well I had a generous amount of thick sliced smoked bacon this morning, along side a couple over easy eggs ans some white toast . I'll bet that really bugs the food police.
All I know is each year the Doctor tells me the same thing, keep doing what you are doing it works.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I do not care my favorite breakfast is half and half. A half dozen eggs and a half pound of bacon. You slice chilled bacon across the slices the smaller the better. Separate and fry. When brown remove from the pan and let them get crispy. Pour off most of the grease but not all. Beat the eggs. Put the bacon back in the pan then add the eggs and scramble. Remove when soft scrambled. Serves one.


----------



## PaulS

TMCertified,
The human "animal" is an omnivore. We can eat just about anything but if you exclude meat - all meat - from your diet then you have to consume about ten times the volume to get the same amount of protein. Eating meat and especially cooked meat opened the door to our larger and more developed brains because we no longer needed the strength in our jaws to tear flesh from the bone. That reduced the size of our jaw muscles and allowed the cranium to grow more and have more interior room for our brains to expand.

We are, by nature supposed to eat meat, vegetables and fruit along with grains and grasses. We have the teeth of omnivores and the digestive tract for meat too. Fat is not the enemy - we need fat in our diets or we will die of malnutrition. A lot of the old mountain men and some in the Lewis and Clarke expedition got sick eating venison as the only source of meat because it is completely free of fat in the muscle tissue. All the fat on deer is between the flesh and the skin. They found that adding bear to their diet was a necessity.

I know there are a lot of plant sources for fat but to get all the proteins that are needed is a tough job and getting as much as one can get by eating meat requires a lot of eating.

I will agree that modern western man eats too much meat and way too much fat but that is a choice. I eat meat but I eat more veggies and fruit when I can get it than meat. It is an issue of balance - and eliminating meat is not a balanced approach.


----------



## Jardude

Fat is nothing to be scared of.

Pass the bacon cheeseburgers now would ya.


----------



## Jardude

jc-hunter said:


> The "eat what you want " and live to 80 or eat better and live to 85, just doesnt cut the mustard. Its more like, " eat what you want " and live to 60, or eat better and live to 85. Hospitals are full of cancer patients in their 50's and 60's. But go ahead and act real tough and be bullet proof. Your attitude will change right about the day of your needle biopsy.


No offense but this is stupid.

Nobody knows what causes anything.

To think you know what is best in ones diet is silly.


----------



## Jardude

Don't get me wrong. I eat veggies too.

My favorite is collard greens with bacon grease dressing. Mmmmmm.


----------



## PaulS

That just disgusts me. I hate collard greens!


----------



## Jardude

That's your problem. LOL

Watercress is really good with bacon grease dressing too.


----------



## retired guard

Eat till you die. We are going to die. The question is are we going to live?


----------



## Inor

PaulS said:


> Inor,
> I am working on a recipe that uses natural smoking following the use of "brine curing" (salt, water, and vinegar) to make bacon. (I am working on this for my son who believes that "anything is better with bacon") Once I get the recipe right I will share it but it has to be good bacon first.
> 
> btw: processed bacon uses "liquid smoke" and the nitrates and nitrites because it is quicker, not better.


I look forward to it. :-D

Also, if you know any good ways to make fermented sausages (salami, pepperoni, etc.) without the #2 cure I would be VERY interested in learning those. I view learning to ferment meat as the "Holy Grail" of prepping for meat since it requires no refrigeration and will store forever. On the other hand, too much #2 cure will kill you and not enough not get rid of the microbes in the meat and make you wish you were dead.


----------



## jc-hunter

I am sitting here shaking my head. Al the posts that said, " we are all gonna die anyway, eat whatever you want, it doesnt matter, there's no proof of anything, I eaten this all my life and I'm ok." When the Dr. calls you and tells you the pathology report confirms positive, your puffed up chest will suddenly deflate. I know, I have been there.


----------



## Smitty901

Don't forget you need them bacon drippings in corn bread also


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> Don't forget you need them bacon drippings in corn bread also


Everybody knows the 5 elements that everything in the world are made from: fire, wind, water, earth and bacon grease.


----------



## MrsInor

Found the greatest "spice" at one of those restaurant gift stores - bacon salt! Wonderful on pumpkin seeds. Now Inor can have his bacon ice cream too.


----------



## Smitty901

At 59 I still run 2 miles in about 12 minutes. Still pass Army PT test at Max for a 21 year old. I may not recover as quickly as I once did.
It is more about what you do than what you eat with in limits of course.
All the talk about bacon heading for the Kitchen


----------



## Jardude

Frying bacon and eggs as we speak.


----------



## Jardude

jc-hunter said:


> I am sitting here shaking my head. Al the posts that said, " we are all gonna die anyway, eat whatever you want, it doesnt matter, there's no proof of anything, I eaten this all my life and I'm ok." When the Dr. calls you and tells you the pathology report confirms positive, your puffed up chest will suddenly deflate. I know, I have been there.


Why don't you deflate your chest once again and stop pretending to know what is best for anyone?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jc-hunter said:


> I am sitting here shaking my head. Al the posts that said, " we are all gonna die anyway, eat whatever you want, it doesnt matter, there's no proof of anything, I eaten this all my life and I'm ok." When the Dr. calls you and tells you the pathology report confirms positive, your puffed up chest will suddenly deflate. I know, I have been there.


With all due respect, Slim, I've been living on borrowed time since 1969. 
And as far as cancers - exposure to the herbicide Agent Orange (which has already killed many tens of thousands of my Brothers and Sisters) has garanteed I will die of cancer or other AO related diseases no matter what I do or don't put in my body. Perhaps as soon as next week. Maybe when I'm 95.
Only God knows.

Bottom line - it's none of your business what anybody other than yourself does as long as it hurts no one but themselves.

"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## gardeneroo7

I think as a newbie here, anyone who has had a full English breakfast everyday for a week, (done on many occasions) and come out the other side living, as long as exercise is upped along the way, will probably live for a little while longer !

and i'm not sure if this works or not, but bacon fat/grease was used in olden times to cure lung/chest infections. 

I think any meat in moderation is ok (I live with a veggie) and as my preps go, she can eat crap like couscous, and i'll eat bacon.............


----------



## PaulS

Inor,
There is a hamburger joint in town that has a "bacon milkshake" on the menu. I understand it is real popular and uses real ice cream and real bacon...
I haven't tried it though but my son has.

My son would probably eat tofu if it had enough bacon in it.


----------



## PrepConsultant

jc-hunter said:


> I am sitting here shaking my head. Al the posts that said, " we are all gonna die anyway, eat whatever you want, it doesnt matter, there's no proof of anything, I eaten this all my life and I'm ok." When the Dr. calls you and tells you the pathology report confirms positive, your puffed up chest will suddenly deflate. I know, I have been there.


I love bacon and eat it on the weekends usually. Sometime a BLT sandwich here and there. I don't smoke or do drugs and have a drink when I see fit to. I am not the kind of guy that sits around and worries about what I eat might not be good for me. Hell, there is a test every day that comes out where something is bad for you. I refuse to not live life.. As for the cancer part, I had bone cancer when I was in school. I almost lost my leg but ended up coming thru just fine. The docs said it just happened and had no way of knowing or preventing it..I'm sure there are several things I eat that are not good for me. But I enjoy them and do not plan to change..I will be 40 tomorrow am about 215 with a 32in waist and am in the best shape of my life.. So to each his own...

I know you had cancer and it probably scared the hell out of you.. You can't stop living life though.. Otherwise, what is the point??

I even have a jar of bacon grease I use to season greens,beans cook my eggs in and some other stuff.. I even put some in my gravy when I make it..MMMMM Bacon


----------



## Inor

PaulS said:


> Inor,
> There is a hamburger joint in town that has a "bacon milkshake" on the menu. I understand it is real popular and uses real ice cream and real bacon...
> I haven't tried it though but my son has.
> 
> My son would probably eat tofu if it had enough bacon in it.


That sounds like something that might make me do crime just to experience! If I ever make it out to your neck of the woods, you, your wife, your son and I are all going out for some big greasy burgers and a bacon shake! I am literally drooling just thinking about it! :-D


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Jardude said:


> Frying bacon and eggs as we speak.


Every Sunday morning I go to the country store to get the newspaper, then hop across the state line and go to McDonalds. Me: steak, egg and cheese bagel plus deep fried potato-thingie; her: bacon, egg and cheese biscuit, plus a cinnamon melt. It's a Sunday morning ritual.
Mmmmmm! Good!!
Hey, all week we eat plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables and very rarely eat red meat, just fish and chicken. But Friday night it's pizza, and Sunday morning Mickey D's Steakhouse.


----------



## TMCertified

PaulS said:


> TMCertified,
> The human "animal" is an omnivore. We can eat just about anything but if you exclude meat - all meat - from your diet then you have to consume about ten times the volume to get the same amount of protein.


There are a few flaws in your opinion. Respectfully of course . First is can you tell me what the scientific or doctor term for Protein deficiency? Probably not, because nobody in the USA has it. The only way you would be able to be protein deficiency is if you ate nothing but donuts, french fries, chips, and sodas. Now on the flip side, how many people are hospitalized for heart disease, cancer, diabetes, or obesity-related ailments. A bunch!

Most people are walking around in a state of protein overload due to the diets people eat today. In all serious, as long as you are getting enough calories, you are getting enough protein. World Health Organization recommend that you protein should make up at least 10 percent of the total calories in the human diet. However, most of us are getting much more than we need of protein and calories.

25% of the calories in your average vegetable come from protein with many leafy green vegetables boasting as much as 50 percent. Your average bean contains 25 percent protein, soybeans as much as 40 percent. Your average whole grain contains 18% and even fruit contain well over 5 percent protein. Lemons for instance as much as 15%. I love me some lemonaid! haha.

But in all seriousness, the protein topic with plant based eating is nothing but a myth. The only way to blow it with protein are to not consume enough calories to maintain a healthy weight and eating mostly foods that are high in fat and sugar (as mentioned above only eating chips, donuts, french fries, and soda pop)

Edit* - Forgot to tell you the medical term for protein deficiency: Kwashiorkor (doubt anyone has heard of that before, I sure didn't until I looked it up)


----------



## TMCertified

Jardude said:


> Why don't you deflate your chest once again and stop pretending to know what is best for anyone?


I think it is however almost hypocritical to be a prepper and prepare for everything except your own health. I think people on here research about guns, security, fencing, bullets, tactics. Research about storage and shelter. Spend hours coming up with unique ways to preserve water and survive a disaster while not caring a bit about their health and what they are putting into their bodies. Perhaps being over weight, out of shape, and not doing anything about it. (Not saying you are or not but the facts is that 70% of the US is over weight and out of shape so if 10 people are reading this 7 of you fit that category)

Eating healthy, avoiding processed crap, cutting out sodas and fast food is "Best" for everyone. I'd be interested to hear a debate against it. However, I do understand everyone has a choice. Which is why people don't prep and why a lot of preppers don't prep for their own health. If you researched it you would know that an Egg yolk has the same cholesterol as 2 burger king whoppers. Which is pretty insane. I think what rice paddy daddy is just trying to help and educate people on something else they can be doing to help survive.

I'll be the first to say I will eat an egg if I'm starving. We having chickens and ducks for that reason and for barter. But it is a last resort not an early morning breakfast


----------



## Deebo

I have to agree, about the worrying part. Its not like "forget about it" and eat cookies with icecream all day, but I eat what I enjoy.
Being 418 pounds, I know for a fact that everyone's body and metabalism are different. There's a guy at my work, packs around a huge lunchbox, eats something at every single break. Pudding, meat, crackers, two or three sandwiches, cokes you name, Greg has it. He literally eats more in two days than I eat in a week. He by the way is about 170, avid hunter/ outsdoorsman, and I'm at 230. His body just burns throu it different. 
My best friend in High school would come to the weightroom and do a few curls, hit the bench, then just B.S. the rest of the time, While I was doing serious sets. He was always ripped, glistening muscles. Me, um, not so much..
And, he would eat four plates at golden corral to my two..
LONG story short, We all have choices to make, and decisions are individual. Everyone is different, just like we are all the same..
I eat bacon, I dont consider myself a bacon crazy baconnation killer, but I have also lived throu some things that should have killed me, and I have made mistakes that cost me dearly, I used to be a "pretty bad outlaw", and have supposedly died three times..(rumors), And yes, I have been a breath away from death more times than I care to remember, but I can also die in my sleep at anytime, so I try to appreciate life, and LIVE like I was dying..Tommorrow is not guaranteed to any of us.


----------



## TMCertified

Deebo said:


> Being 418 pounds, I know for a fact that everyone's body and metabalism are different..


Agree 100%! My wife and I have 5 kids. She weighs about 115. She can't keep weight on no matter how hard she tries and what she eats. However, there was a time when she was eating nothing but McDonalds and Ramen noodles. While she was skinny on the outside her blood sugar and cholesterol, and heart beats where all over the place. She constantly felt bad, void of energy, and sick. So, while she looked to everyone completely healthy on the outside, on the inside she was not good at all. Soon as she changed her diet her levels went right back to normal and was able to fix the damage that she originally did to herself. It was totally her diet that was messing her up.

Which falls right in place with what you are saying. The difference is while they may look good on the outside the inside can tell a different story. You hear about athletes dying all the time from heart attacks and heart issues. They may be in great shape on the outside but the inside tells a different story. Just don't confuse metabolism for healthy and don't also use metabolism as a crutch as to why someone is not healthy.


----------



## retired guard

TMCertified said:


> There are a few flaws in your opinion. Respectfully of course . First is can you tell me what the scientific or doctor term for Protein deficiency? Probably not, because nobody in the USA has it. The only way you would be able to be protein deficiency is if you ate nothing but donuts, french fries, chips, and sodas. Now on the flip side, how many people are hospitalized for heart disease, cancer, diabetes, or obesity-related ailments. A bunch!
> 
> Most people are walking around in a state of protein overload due to the diets people eat today. In all serious, as long as you are getting enough calories, you are getting enough protein. World Health Organization recommend that you protein should make up at least 10 percent of the total calories in the human diet. However, most of us are getting much more than we need of protein and calories.
> 
> 25% of the calories in your average vegetable come from protein with many leafy green vegetables boasting as much as 50 percent. Your average bean contains 25 percent protein, soybeans as much as 40 percent. Your average whole grain contains 18% and even fruit contain well over 5 percent protein. Lemons for instance as much as 15%. I love me some lemonaid! haha.
> 
> But in all seriousness, the protein topic with plant based eating is nothing but a myth. The only way to blow it with protein are to not consume enough calories to maintain a healthy weight and eating mostly foods that are high in fat and sugar (as mentioned above only eating chips, donuts, french fries, and soda pop)
> 
> Edit* - Forgot to tell you the medical term for protein deficiency: Kwashiorkor (doubt anyone has heard of that before, I sure didn't until I looked it up)


As it happens I have heard the term and and studied cases of it.(Sub Saharan Africa not US) I agree we are not in too much danger of seeing it here unless people are literally starving. However for optimizing your protein intake for fitness goals or absorption issues one should consider bioavailability of protein. True a loaf of bread contains protein however 8 grams of egg protein will absorb far better than 8 grams of protein absorbed from bread with far fewer carbs for those seeking to lose or maintain weight. Just comes down to look at your actions look at your goals. Do your actions lead to your goals?


----------



## TMCertified

I disagree, those looking to maintain a better/healthy weight would be much better off eating a whole food plant based diet instead of watching every item they put in their body. A lot of people get confused with diets like the Atkins that will make you lose weight but horrible for your body and soon as you get off it you gain everything right back. Your body needs carbs to be healthy. I think that is the point. You need a variety of fruits, vegetables, whole grains, with nuts and beans. Eating just a loaf of bread and that is it is not good for you. Eating just Green Beans and that is it, is not good for you. Eating just meat is not only not good for you. (However a lot of people eat mostly meat and very little of everything else) Burger, french fries, soft drink a common dinner. But back on topic, is the 8 grams of protein in an egg worth the 255mg of cholesterol? I don't think so. As I mentioned above a single egg yolk contains the same cholesterol of two Burger King Whoppers. So many better ways to get that same 8grams without the heart clogging cholesterol. 

Many people also get confused by thinking the way you look also means you are healthy. They are two very very different areas. You can look physically fit and muscular and be a slice of bacon away from a heart attack. You have to focus not only on your outside and your muscles but also your insides and how your body works. You can accomplish both by eating a whole food plant based diet and eating all sorts of different ingredients.


----------



## PrepConsultant

TMCertified said:


> I disagree, those looking to maintain a better/healthy weight would be much better off eating a whole food plant based diet instead of watching every item they put in their body. A lot of people get confused with diets like the Atkins that will make you lose weight but horrible for your body and soon as you get off it you gain everything right back. Your body needs carbs to be healthy. I think that is the point. You need a variety of fruits, vegetables, whole grains, with nuts and beans. Eating just a loaf of bread and that is it is not good for you. Eating just Green Beans and that is it, is not good for you. Eating just meat is not only not good for you. (However a lot of people eat mostly meat and very little of everything else) Burger, french fries, soft drink a common dinner. But back on topic, is the 8 grams of protein in an egg worth the 255mg of cholesterol? I don't think so. As I mentioned above a single egg yolk contains the same cholesterol of two Burger King Whoppers. So many better ways to get that same 8grams without the heart clogging cholesterol.
> 
> Many people also get confused by thinking the way you look also means you are healthy. They are two very very different areas. You can look physically fit and muscular and be a slice of bacon away from a heart attack. You have to focus not only on your outside and your muscles but also your insides and how your body works. You can accomplish both by eating a whole food plant based diet and eating all sorts of different ingredients.


I love my eggs.. I try to do 1 yolk to every 3-4 eggs though.. I bet we go thru a dozen or more eggs a day.. Good thing we have chickens now..lol I still try to work out as much as I can so try to keep my protein intake as high as I can. I do protein shakes,eggs and canned chicken/tuna on top of my other foods we eat on a daily basis.. I'm one of the guys that still drinks eggs several times a week. I mix 8 eggs(only 1-2 yolks) with a few tbls of the coffee mate french vanilla and it tastes just like a milkshake.. I know, it is dangerous. But it has been about 20 yrs and no problems so far.. All it takes is that one time..


----------



## Jardude




----------



## retired guard

TMCertified said:


> I disagree, those looking to maintain a better/healthy weight would be much better off eating a whole food plant based diet instead of watching every item they put in their body. A lot of people get confused with diets like the Atkins that will make you lose weight but horrible for your body and soon as you get off it you gain everything right back. Your body needs carbs to be healthy. I think that is the point. You need a variety of fruits, vegetables, whole grains, with nuts and beans. Eating just a loaf of bread and that is it is not good for you. Eating just Green Beans and that is it, is not good for you. Eating just meat is not only not good for you. (However a lot of people eat mostly meat and very little of everything else) Burger, french fries, soft drink a common dinner. But back on topic, is the 8 grams of protein in an egg worth the 255mg of cholesterol? I don't think so. As I mentioned above a single egg yolk contains the same cholesterol of two Burger King Whoppers. So many better ways to get that same 8grams without the heart clogging cholesterol.
> 
> Many people also get confused by thinking the way you look also means you are healthy. They are two very very different areas. You can look physically fit and muscular and be a slice of bacon away from a heart attack. You have to focus not only on your outside and your muscles but also your insides and how your body works. You can accomplish both by eating a whole food plant based diet and eating all sorts of different ingredients.


I appreciate your sentiment but I think we have a ways to go on diet and it's effects on a body. Look at your genetics what happened to parents and grandparents can be a good guide. I found my biological father when I was 47 y/o. Separated since age 2 I found a wealth of health information relating to everything from blood sugar to balding patterns( My son laughed about it till his started receding true to form.) I consistently in annual and some years twice annual physicals score well in cholesterol not so well on BP. My diet is not conducive to good cholesterol my exercise pattern should be good for BP. Genetics count does that mean I should ignore the numbers and say what will be will be? No, pay attention to what is going on with you address what is going on with you and appreciate that one cookie cutter solution will not suit every detail though there will be certain generalities. If you eat lousy and live immobile genetics may help but probably not enough. As to eggs since AHA's dietary guide lines have heart attacks gone up or down?


----------



## TMCertified

I have not researched enough about genetics but I do know they play role. But how much? Is it the doctors way of keeping you on pills? Oh you can't do anything about your blood pressure and cholesterol. It is in your genes so keep popping these pills I'm going to keep collecting my royalty checks and I'm not going to tell you to change anything about your current diet. (Which most would lie about when confronted anyways). 

I'm 32 and I know my parents do not eat well. My step dad is 54 and has had a quad bypass and also has cancer. But he continues to eat garbage food and meat everything and is too stubborn to change. His Dad died at 60. My real dad has a pace maker is from Cuba and is 57 and he also eats a bunch of fried food with the cuban diet. Fried plantains, fried flank steak and so forth. I was doing the same thing up until recently. Eating tons of junk and feeling awful and gaining weight. Now I'm only 5'6 but 188 lbs for me was still bigger than I ever wanted to be. I started doing the research and learning just like I do with Prepping and finding out that the majority of americans eat horribly which is why everyone is over weight and sick and heart problems and cancers are so high. I was asked not too long ago how old I was, then how old do I feel. I honestly felt like I was 45 or 50. Just constantly void of energy, popping red bulls and 5 hours to stay awake. I own a production company and DJ for the theme parks so I'm constantly up late and physically active but felt completely out of shape and it sucked. That is when I decided enough was enough and changed my diet. While I'm not at my 150 yet and completely lean and cut, I feel so much better. My blood pressure, blood sugar, and cholesterol are all back in the normal section and improving daily. I have a lot more energy now and I've cut out all of the crap energy drinks. I also don't feel stuff and hungry as often cause I eat as much as I want and don't have to worry about my body expending so much energy to digest meat that makes me tired and groggy. (We all know that feeling after eating a big steak that then rots in your stomach for 3 days) I am no longer constipated (sure not something you want to hear but you would be surprised how many americans have 3 or less bowel movements a week (which is considered constipated) While it sucks to cut out Bacon and eggs and meat. The feeling is so much better and the diversity of food that I now enjoy has a lot more variety in flavor and texture than meet ever will.


----------



## PaulS

If it works for you then by all means do it. My diet is more balanced and I am 62 with no problems other than what was caused by a car accident - back injuries - and I am getting over those after two surgeries. My diet works for me. I am regaining my strength and losing the weight I gained while being totally down for eight years now. You need to remember that people are individuals and "feeling" good both physically and mentally are both factors in a person's health. I come from good English and German stock. Both grand parents lived cancer free to their late 80's and mom lived to her late 80's as well. My dad died of non-specific cancer. That was not genetic but environmental so I am doing very well and looking forward to an active and productive life.


----------



## TMCertified

Hey Paul, here is a link that was just sent to me by none other than the American Institute of Cancer Research. American Institute for Cancer Research (AICR): AICR, the China Study, and Forks Over Knives

Here is a quote that pertains to this topic but the whole thing is a good read:
"Those who choose to eat red meat should limit their intake and instead make meals that focus on whole plant foods. Processed meat like bacon, sausage, and cold cuts should be avoided."

"If all Americans followed this advice, the number of cancers that occur in the US would be cut by 1/3. Imagine that: That's about 400,000 families per year that would be spared seeing a loved one touched by cancer."


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I almost picked up a pack of thick sliced bologna at the store today. Maybe it's a Southern thing but I love fried bologna with eggs.
It's way better than fried Spam.
FWIW - I'm 6'3", 220 pounds, 38" waist.


----------



## Alpha-17

If we're talking about having bacon for SHTF, or as part of people's food reserves, I've gotta say, if you're going to live long enough after SHTF to die of cancer, I'd say you lived a very long life.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I almost picked up a pack of thick sliced bologna at the store today. Maybe it's a Southern thing but I love fried bologna with eggs.
> It's way better than fried Spam.
> FWIW - I'm 6'3", 220 pounds, 38" waist.


I discovered smoked bologna when I was in Oklahoma City a while back. They smoke it, then slice off a piece about 1/2 inch thick and serve it with BBQ sauce. It is good enough to make you do crime! I have never seen it anywhere but Okey City. I know the Texans here will slam me for this, but Oklahoma City has the best BBQ anywhere in the country.


----------



## Prepadoodle

If you give up bacon, smoking, drinking, and chasing women, you won't live forever... but it will seem like it.


----------



## Jardude

:-D


----------

